# 1:72 Airfix P-51D - Time for some fun



## KUROK (Feb 2, 2004)

In my battle against AMS, I'm doing this little guy right out 'o the box and I'm thinking it will be a blast. It already is!


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

Nice start on the new Airfix kit. Two comments... the cockpit floor was plywood and painted with flat black non skid paint. And the landing gear wheel wells were not zinc chromate green or yellow. Possibly the wing spar was zc yellow. Otherwise the wells were silver. Probably silver paint (like the wings). Wartime mustangs had a natural metal fuselage but the wings were painted silver.


----------



## KUROK (Feb 2, 2004)

Thanks and good catch on the floor. I have some "wood" paint in a Testors square bottle and this may be a chance to use it. I may put it down and then lightly add some black on top where I can wear through.

As for the gear wells, I used the instructions for my Zoukei-Mura mustang kit and it calls out green zinc chromate or some such. I was lazy and used a lightened interior green here.


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

I would paint the floor black and paint some scuffed areas around the foot pedals. The instructions in the ZM kit are wrong for the wheel well. These would be bare metal or painted silver (as the whole wing was painted silver).

The little Airfix kit is cool. Yours should look neat.


----------



## KUROK (Feb 2, 2004)

Last night I coated the prop with Future.
However, I guess I put it on too heavy.
It was not consistent and pooled some shiny spots that are a little bit "3-D".
Any advice on applying future with a brush.
Seems like it shouldn't be complex....


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

Why would you coat the prop with Future? I brush paint it on things like car bodies. You have to use a good flat brush and get it fairly level, although it does level well. You also have to wick up any thick spots with the tip of a paper towel, or else you get runs and blobs.

For small stuff I would just 1) paint it with gloss paint to start with or 2) spray it with something like Testors Gloss Coat. Prop would be flat black anyway.


----------



## KUROK (Feb 2, 2004)

I'm putting future on for decals.
There is a Hamilton Standard decal and a data block on each blade.
Although using gloss cote might have been easier and better.
Just brushing future is quicker I suppose.


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

I use Future for a thick deep permanent gloss finish on things like a car body. For the prop decals I would not use it. Pust solvents like Micro Sol and Solvaset can soften and turn Future white.


----------



## KUROK (Feb 2, 2004)

Work is progressing as I'm trying to get it done for the IPMS regional next weekend.
One problem with this kit is the landing gear is bent. I plan to dip them in hot water and try to bend back. If they break, that might do it for the show until I can get new ones from Airfix.

Also, I sprayed the drop tanks with Kylon Matte Aluminum. I used it on an AMT kit once with perfect results. Unfortunately, it reacted with the Airfix plastic so I have to fix that. Learning lessons but having fun!


----------



## KUROK (Feb 2, 2004)

Starting to look like a little 'stang!


----------



## agentsmith (Mar 27, 2005)

Looks like a nice kit, looking forward to seeing the finished model.


Agentsmith


----------



## KUROK (Feb 2, 2004)

Now I know why it's called Braille scale!
Not sure it will be ready by Saturday.


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

The decals went on really nice !


----------



## Sgthawker (Apr 20, 2012)

The decals look great. You're not kidding braille scale, very well done.


----------



## KUROK (Feb 2, 2004)

Thanks! On more night to finish. Final assembly plus clear coat remains. Managed to bend the landing gear back straight but it is weak.


----------



## KUROK (Feb 2, 2004)

Oh and yes, the decals from Eagle Strike brand are so good you cannot even see the clear carrier film once they dry. They are truly awesome and I'm a fan of Eagle Strike decals from now on!!!!


----------



## KUROK (Feb 2, 2004)

It's done and only a few hours to go for the contest!
Sorry about the large photos. They're straight off the iPhone. No time to process them.

I just don't know if I'll do 1/72 again soon. The parts are so small and I'm getting more clumsy as time goes by. On the other hand, I LOVED this little kit. A lot of fun for $10!

The antenna mast fell apart as I was getting it off the sprue. It was the last part to go on it. Oh well...
Enjoy!


----------



## NavJag (Feb 23, 2013)

*Fantastic Work!*

She looks great the paint work and decals really came out terrific!


----------



## KUROK (Feb 2, 2004)

Here's a few more shots before I go...
I was playing with a "new to me" camera and Photomatix Pro software.
Enjoy!


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Very pretty!


----------



## fluke (Feb 27, 2001)

*VERY NICE WORK!! *:thumbsup:

I know...building out of the box is not easy at all....fun...but
its like I need therapy and prescription drugs to do it! :tongue:


----------



## Ace Airspeed (May 16, 2010)

Sweet!

Excellent work all the way around! :thumbsup:


----------

